# Silver Lake WMA



## robert carter (Jul 31, 2008)

WAs checking the new regs and found Siver Lake WMA.9200 acres. Near Bainbridge.Thats big buck country. This could be a destination for a Trad hunt.I love checking out new spots. Anybody know anything about this place?RC


----------



## diamondback (Jul 31, 2008)

gonna be a good late season area since the rut is in january,but there will be some good ones off of it this year I think.some of it is the lake seminole wma,the hales landing and ten mile still tracts.From what I have read ,it was timber co. land that has been mostly leased till now.I have hunted the seminole area and have seen some big sign and know some people that have taken good deer there.I am sure gonna check it out in august and will hunt it some during archery and pw.I alsdo look for alot of pressure since its so close to bainbridge and the fla. line but maybe it will take some off chickasahatchee and mayhaw.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like a good place, is there gonna be a horse creek hunt this year?


----------



## robert carter (Jul 31, 2008)

Bam Bam,I`m gonna post a thread on it here in a bit.RC


----------



## HighyellerLab (Aug 1, 2008)

That's about 3 miles from our farm where I grew up.  We've run up and down that stretch for a few generations.  I've never been too impressed w/the deer sign, but it has been good for us on squirrels and sometimes quail.  No hogs that I know of.  Fishing can be decent on Silver Lake if you have a canoe/ghenoe/go-devil.  Things may have changed though with the aquistition of all that new land toward 10 Mile Still.  Likely would not fool with it during gun season.  I'll post a pic or two of some deer we've taken from nearby when I can convert the pics.  Tge


----------

